# Anno 2070 Der Auto-Patcher



## Rasha (3. April 2012)

Moin, nach dem mehrfachen De- und Installieren des Programmes hab ich immer noch dasselbe Problem -> Der Auto-Patcher beginnt einfach nicht zu patchen. Bei dem Erscheinungsdatum tauchte bei mir das Problem auch schon auf und es wurde halt nur an dem Tag nach einem Key gefragt, danach allerdings nicht mehr.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den Auto-Patcher wieder zum Laufen zu kriegen? Denn offensichtlich funktioniert das Ding nicht und es kommt auch keine Fehlermeldung. Die Netzwerkkarte zeigt mir bei dem Ding auch kein Traffic an...achja am ersten Tag hatte er nach eins, zwei Stunden mal begonnen ein paar MB zu ziehen, aber dann musste ich abbrechen. Später hab ich das ganze Spiel grad gelöscht und neu installiert, seitdem zickt das Ding.


----------

